# 2nd Build



## Kay (Jun 17, 2018)

So I decided not to keep the enclosure that was given to me with my second Tegu. After my first build I knew I really wanted to start over anyway. My first was a repurposed armoire. This build is a 96X36X30. I wanted to add glass to the slides since it's much cheaper than plexi so I bought a router! I was able to pull it off without a table or clamps. I've half way done. I think what will hold me up is trying to tile the bottom.


----------



## Kay (Jun 20, 2018)

Cracked one piece of glass... Luckily I had some plexi on hand.. Now need some grout and have to finish the front. The pegboard is to temporarily seperate my tegus. Our original tegu is much smaller than the one we were given so I need him to catch up a little before I left them be together. The larger tegu loves him but he tends to step on him a lot


----------

